# Welcome to TheGoatSpot.net! A user's guide to the site!



## ForumTech

Hello there, and welcome to TheGoatSport.net! For some, things might look a bit different, and it's because we made some changes to the software we run here. In this guide you will find tips, and techniques to using the features of the site.

I've include mini tutorials to help you navigate the site, such as uploading attachments, changing your avatar, or sending a private message to another user. While I know this might seem overwhelming, this tutorial is here to help.

As always if you have any questions I don't address here, please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## ForumTech

*Uploading an Avatar:*

Start by rolling over your username, in the top right of the page.
The navbar will present you with a drop down menu. Approximately midway down the dropdown you will see an option labeled "Avatar". Click on it.

An overlay will appear allowing you to upload an image. 
Browse until you find just the write image to be your representation on the site. 
Don't worry you can always change it later if you'd like. 
Once you select the image, the site will automatically upload the image, and you're all set.

To see what I just discussed in action, feel free to watch the video below:


----------



## ForumTech

*How to Quote, use Multi-Quote, and insert emoticons
*
In threads multiple conversations can happen almost instantly. Using the quote feature is an easy way to keep the conversation going, and easily tracked. To use that feature you can simply click reply to the post you want to reply, and submit.

However, what if multiple have questions or comments you want to reply to? Well, the feature Multi-Quote solves that frustration for you. Simple click the Quote+ for each reply you want to reply (even if the thread is multiple pages!) and when you are ready to respond click the Insert Quotes button in the reply box. A dialogue box presents itself and you can address each quote individually as a group.

Don't forget no reply is complete without an emoticon or smilie to go along with it. We have some preset smilies that will replace some basic text such as the happy face  and so on. However in the editor if you click the smiling face icon, you will be presented with a few more emotions that might just describe any frustration you might have. 

For a simply demonstration, here's a video to explain:


----------



## ForumTech

*How to add a signature*
Adding a signature is a great way to make to personalize your posts in the community. You can add quotes, information, or a url to a non-TGS site (Where permitted). It's important to be sure the content of your signature is family friendly, and doesn't violate any community rules.

You can add a signature, by locating your user name in the top right corner.
The rollover will feature a drop down, where the second link on the left side says "Signature", click it. From there you will be presented a box to implement the signature you desire. You can preview before saving, but be sure to save before you leave the screen - as it's not saved for later.

As always here's a quick video to demonstrate.


----------



## ForumTech

*Sharing your photos or files via Attachments*

Sharing a photo is the simplest way to say a lot without really having to say anything. So if you are looking to upload your images on the site this is how you can do it, and this technique applies to replying with a post, or creating a new thread.

Below the Reply Box, you will see an option "Upload a File". From there you navigate to the images you'd like to upload. Once selected, the forum will upload them, and give you a few options of showing them as a full image, or thumbnail. More than likely, I'd recommend clicking on Full image, as it makes it easier for everyone to see the full size right away.

To see what was just discussed in action, feel free to watch the video below:


----------



## ForumTech

*Creating A Thread*

Being apart of a forum, it's easy to simply reply with your thoughts, or questions to an already created thread, but what if you want to create your own? One key step is finding the right forum to post in. You don't want to post a "Thinking about buying my first Kel-Tec" in the off topic lounge, or vice versa. So carefully look through the forums list on the forum homepage, and click on the one that best describes your topic.

Once there look in the right hand side near the top, and you will see "Post New Thread" if your permissions allow it. From there fill in the content as best you can, maybe upload a picture and submit.

To see what was just discussed in action, feel free to watch the video below


----------



## ForumTech

*Starting a Conversation via Private Messages*

In other forum software when you wanted to send a Private Message to someone it was simply called a PM. Here, we have something described as Conversations. There isn't much difference besides the terminology, as it's still private, but you can invite others to the conversation, just as if you were on a phone adding others with a 3-way call.

You may already have a message in your inbox in the top right corner of the navbar, or you might just want to start a new conversation with someone. You do this by rolling over the Inbox, and the dropdown will present the new messages or the option to start a new conversation. If you are starting a new conversation, you will need the username of the person you want to send to. Type a bit slower here, as the software can help you identify the user, and auto fill the rest of the name.

Check out the video below


----------



## ForumTech

*How to locate your content (posts or threads)*

Sometimes it's nice to find things you've posted on such as a post or thread from while back. You can do this by looking at "Your Content" under the dropdown of your username.

If that isn't enough, or you want to find threads only, you can go click on Your Profile Page in the username dropdown, and it will take you to a dedicated user profile page. From there click on the Postings tab, and it if you want threads only, at the bottom of the listing it will give you that option.

I made a short video on how to locate these areas, here it is for you to follow along with:


----------

